# constant running water sound



## gmk2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have had the constant sound of running water coming from my water meter. I called the water dept for the town and they changed the meter thinking it was bad. The sound continues. This has been going on for a few months now (yes months) and I'm sick of it. My water bill hasn't changed. There is no water in my basement and after three months if there were a leak in the line underground outside I would think that the ground would be a little wet. The one thing I do know is that our shut off valve by the meter does not work and the only way to shut off the water completely to the house is to do it by the road. The only advice the water dept. gave was that they said since the valve is broke maybe water moving past it is causing the sound. They also said "maybe its in the line outside, you'll have to dig it up to see". What a lot of help! Plus I don't have money to dig up a line that's may be leaking, which I don't think it is because no wet ground plus my water bill isn't any higher. I need some suggestions, please. Even if no water is running in my house, is there constantly water running through the main from the town that is causing this sound if in fact it's because the valve is broke?????? 

Thank you


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

There should be a leak indicator on your water meter. Usually it is a little triangle or smaller dial on the meter. If water is flowing through the meter, the leak indicator spins rapidly. If it is at a dead stop, then there is no water flowing through the meter (usage or leak).
Turn everything OFF in your house, including the icemaker, and check the leak indicator.
You could have a major leak in the supply line from the meter and if you have well drained sandy soil for instance, it may not necessarily be indicated on the ground surface. 
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## gmk2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Did that already and the leak indicator isn't moving.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

in our town, we are responsible from the street to the house. Most likely the pipe is buried down deep depending on your location to protect it from the cold. In theory it could be leaking, the path of least resistence might be to follow the pipe back to the street, hence no ponding in your yard. If in deed its leaking, at some point you are going to notice less water pressure coming into your house. As much as I love diy projects, you'll most likely need access to a backhoe to dig and a plumber to hook up new pipe to the city supply pipe.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

In most every places that I am aware of, the proeprty owner is only responsible fior everything from the home side of the meter inward. 
If your leak indicator is not moving and you can still hear running water, there may be a leak on the public side OR it could just be the sound from water running through the main water line.
If it isn't running your bill up and you still have good water pressure, don't worry about it once you've reported it to the public water office.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## plumcass (Sep 27, 2008)

*????*

When the town turned the water off at the street, Did the noise stop? Why didn't they replace the defective valve when the water was off at the street?


----------



## gmk2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

It has finally been determined that my main water line does need to be replaced because it is leaking, actually they said it's probably a spray with the water pressure. Anyway, they told me anything from the shutoff at the sidewalk to the house is homeowner responsibility. I checked with my homeowners insurance and they said they would not cover it because it's considered regular wear and tear, and get this even if it had caused damage to my foundation they wouldn't cover anything. Bottom line my yard is going to be dug up and the line replaced very very soon...so the noise will finally stop!!!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

in my town its the same, from shut off at the street to the house, is homeowners responsibility. And I don't see any way this is a diy project. This is definitly one of those they have good news and bad news for you.


----------



## gmk2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah and in this case $2000 worth of bad news!!!


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

in some cases you can pull a new line thru the old line there is a device that you feed a cable thru your old waterline to the street ,at the street a towtruck hooks up to the cable the "device" i spoke of has a cutting blade on it and the new water line is brazed to a fitting attached to the cutting head the tow truck pulls the new line thru the old one and the cutter splits open the old one while pulling the new one in its place only gotta dig at the street and where it goes thru the house


----------

